# Travel Santiago to Lisbon



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Can somebody recommend a reasonably priced way of traveling Santiago de Compostela to Lisbon, Portugal? Trains perhaps? Any help appreciated!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Fly if you can, there's no direct flight but even a dog leg better than train, car is second best, third is rail travel from Santiago to Porto difficult, you need to do an overnight stop in Vigo or Porto, coach to Porto easier more direct and quicker, then onward to Lisbon.

or coach all the way Movelia - Venta de billetes de autobus por Internet. which is cheapest option


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

I was afraid this would be the case. Thanks for the link to the bus company, that is excellent.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You could always do a reverse Caminha


----------

